# Payment



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey John, sent you an e-mail regarding payment, did you get it? :wave:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Yeah I did and am carrying out your instructions.... 

Didnt think to mail you back though! My Bad....

Regards, 

John


----------



## Luke667 (Jun 22, 2006)

no worries! have a good weekend!


----------

